# Pretty Scarf



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think this is gorgeous. It would be great done in cotton for a cool summer evening.

http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/leher


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> I think this is gorgeous. Could be done in cotton for a cool summer evening.
> 
> http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/leher/


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Remove s in https please.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/leher/


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks cakes for the live link.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Thanks cakes for the live link.


And Damama.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. I love it!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

By the way, I agree with you I think it is a very pretty scarf.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Lovely scarf.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's very pretty.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. A very pretty scarf.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice! I'm thinking about making a shawl for a wedding I'm attending at the end of June. This may fit the bill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful scarf ty


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very pretty. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the link. Beautiful scarf.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf. Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

very lovely shawl. Thanks very much


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> I think this is gorgeous. It would be great done in cotton for a cool summer evening.
> 
> http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/leher


That is really beautiful.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just love this pattern. I've downloaded this as a summer shawl idea. 
Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty and elegant indeed. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

NanaMc said:


> Thank you for sharing. I love it!


Me too!! Appreciate your time/thoughtfulness in sharing..


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely! Thanks...


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

